

Continuous Delivery with Docker and Jenkins - gerhardlazu
http://blog.howareyou.com/post/62157486858/continuous-delivery-with-docker-and-jenkins-part-i

======
nickstinemates
> We have converted our entire staging environment from a handful of AMIs to a
> single bare metal host running Docker.

I've seen this start happening more and more. Bare metal over-subscription
through containers is pretty damn powerful. Along with the convenience of
shipping/moving containers around, it's even cooler.

> If tests fail, we leave a Docker image for our engineers to examine.

This cannot be overstated. Having QA (either automated or manual) be able to
preserve a system during issue reproduction and communicating using that is
game changing. In this type of work flow, packaging and sending state vs.
packaging and sending text which a human must do to reproduce said state..
real efficiency gains.

Thanks for the great article.

~~~
gerhardlazu
Having made deployment and devops my special interest, when Docker appeared it
ticked a lot of the boxes that I was trying to solve the hard way (see
[https://github.com/gerhard/deliver/pull/38](https://github.com/gerhard/deliver/pull/38)).
It's an amazing utility, so happy that we can contribute to the ecosystem ; )

